# Best Top Gear moments



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

At the minute, I still reckon JC in the Robin Reliants rates as one of the funniest moments from TG


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd say the Vietnam special was one of their best shows. An hour of excellent television. 

It didn't even have cars in it!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Agreed with Kerr, when jc came of his bike was priceless&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah I'm with Kerr. Not just the best top gear, but one of the best things ive seen on TV!

The reason I like it is it appeared to be the only top gear when they didn't seem so 'scripted'


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh the list is endless
Australia in big coupes
Oslo race
monaco race
zonda clubsport roadster/wally yacht features
vietnam special
bolivia special
police cars
amulances
porches/italian supercars/coupes for not much money

i wont keep listing things but they are the ones that stand out


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The ones I never tire of
Mid engined Italian supercar for the price of a second hand mondeo
Bolivia special
The motorhomes where jezza has the ridiculous Citroen. Seeing him drive close to wagons and the bridge were priceless. The honest laughter from James was epic


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Agree with most of the above - but I absolutely detested the ambulance thing in the current series - hateful.

One of my favourite bits was the test of the RS4 against the freeclimbers - excellent - especially the "double or quits!"

I also adored JC Motorworld series - really hoping the recent events means he will do another series - brilliant


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I really like the first America Special, the Polar Special and my most favourite is the Bolivia with the 4x4s in the jungle.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I sort of meant sections of shows, like the "supercar for under £10,000" or whatever it was 

Episode wise, has to be the Polar Challenge


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I forgot all about that Robin Reliant , I've just had to watch it 3 times because I was laughing so much , I missed bits 

That get's my vote :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

There will be lots more to come, watch this space ...... the beeb have spectacularly messed up here.

Clarkson on Cars .. maybe? Sky1 at prime time and not put aside when there is a daft tennis match or golf.

Too many funny moments to pick, I don't think I could pick a top 1.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Testing 3 cars in the Isle on Man when May fell down the hill after losing his brolly.

Even the Wife liked watching TG for a laugh.


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

So many it's actually making me sad thinking about it
For me the most i have laughed is on the reliant robin space shuttle episode, when the shuttle fails to seperate and plumets to the ground is tv gold

also when clarkson tests the koenexag ccx, there is a short clip of him saying how hard it was to quit smoking before he drove the ccx, it cuts to him throwing a branch at a tree and shouting ' tree why, whats the point' 
personal favorite few seconds which most might not remember

also, him in the rainforest shouting i am the god of hell fire before starting the chainsaw is epic

ps
all 20 seasons for 95 quid here, just found them. 
http://www.uiwe.co.uk/Top-Gear-Seasons-1-20-DVD-Boxset_1329.html


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Polar special and 24h race for me


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Testing 3 cars in the Isle on Man when May fell down the hill after losing his brolly.
> 
> Even the Wife liked watching TG for a laugh.


Those were the only bits where I genuinely found it funny, and that was becuase it wasn't scripted and you could tell they were all genuinely in stitches laughing.

I really enjoyed the look back a some of the old car manufacturers, Lancia and SAAB etc... I thought they were really good and enjoyed them.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The reveal of the new Reasonably Priced Car is was my favourite bit ever - we supplied the cover !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh and then there was the time May was testing the Nissan Cube, lowered the back seat and it sprang back and belted him one. Hammonds face as the space shuttle hit the ground, Trevor Eve telling Clarkson he knew nothing about cars, the sikh guy saying the st220 was the best looking car, all terrific moments.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

What about.....

Teenage Challenge - Top Gear - Series 15 - BBC: 




and

Top Gear: Police car for a 1000 pounds. Part 1 of…: 




Top gear Ashes was also epically hilarious. .....especially having the ozzies turning up in a prison van & Hammond crapping himself in the jag 220 powered transit

Top Gear Ashes - Drag Race:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

When Jeremy Clarkson tested the Mk2 Focus ST springs to mind.... the ASBO!

Rooooooney!!! :lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

^^^^

Lol, that's the one where he brought the 'westbrook' filter lense out for the camera lol


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

any moment where richard hammond isn't on it is a great bit of top gear :lol:


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

My fav moment was when I heard JC had been sacked.


----------

